# 1080p satellite?



## mikeb (Oct 22, 2006)

This sounds interesting, just what the doctor ordered. :bigsmile:
The second article down.

http://wesleytech.com/


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Very interesting and reminiscent of VOOM!


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I think the problem would be signal bandwidth related to channel capacity. I could see it being HD only and only offer 40 channels, mostly pay per view I bet too. Satellites aren't cheap so their service will probably be expensive. A 1080p converter receiver would also be required costing you even more. 

It would only be movies really, or upscaled TV shows. The HDTV standard is 1080i with DD 5.1. That's probably not going to change. 

TVs _are_ going in that direction, with most newer ones being "Full" 1080p. It would be interesting to see exactly what they have to offer and how much it will cost.


----------

